# Suggest a good DigiCam. Budget - 10k (+/- 1.5 k)



## raksrules (Apr 15, 2008)

Please suggest a digicam for a budget of 10k(+/- 1.5 k).


----------



## aadipa (Apr 15, 2008)

rak007 said:


> Please suggest a digicam for a budget of 10k(+/- 1.5 k).


How about Canon A580
While most other will come with 3x optical zoom, this one packs 4x optical.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Apr 15, 2008)

+1 to A580 - Canon is the best - Easy to handle, good resolution pics, quality pics, wide display, good battery, service support..... go on man, don't waist ur time to select brand - just go for canon & surf the web of canon india for ur choice of model.


----------

